# Junk Email



## Paula (Oct 26, 2005)

If this is in the wrong area please move, thanks.

Hello, I was just wonderfing why I seem to be getting so many worthless emails using my TUG LOG ON NAME and EMAIL ADDRESS which is only known to TUG. Most of them are for Timeshare re rentals and new sites to view.Yes, they are all going into JUNK MAIL, but when I check it there are many per day, all calling me by my TUG name which is for TUG BBS ONLY(the two together I have not given out to any other timeshare BBS) I was under the impression the email and name given to TUG WAS PRIVATE AND NOT PAST ON.  Apart from changing USER NAME AND EMAIL which I don't want to do what are the other alternatives? if anyone reads BBS postings they should post a reply, ask a question and leave me their email to reply to, thanks everyone, any suggestions?


----------



## Dave M (Oct 26, 2005)

TUG guards your e-mail address and does not sell or otherwise allow others access to your e-mail address. That's one of many reasons we moved to this new BBS software - to make your address more secure.

There is an excellent chance that your e-mail address is in the hands of spammers because you allowed it to be visible on the old BBS. Try going back to the old BBS and locate one of your old posts. Then click on the e-mail icon at the top of your post and you'll see your e-mail address. 

Note that your user name is also the same as it was on the old BBS. Thus, if they got your e-mail address from the old BBS, it would have been easy to associate it with your current and prior user name.

Of course, once a spammer gets your address, the spam messages soon multiply.

There is no need to change your user name. No spammer can contact you with only your user name. However, if you are currently using your e-mail address only for TUG as you state, it might be easiest to change your e-mail address. If you do, be sure to change it in your profile ("User CP" on the blue bar near the top of the page).


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 26, 2005)

In the old BBS, e-mail addresses were accessible to spiders that crawl the net, cataloging pages.  

See, for example, the following pages for my address that were spidered and cached by Google:

http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:...T_R_Oglodyte@yahoo.com&hl=en&client=firefox-a

http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:...T_R_Oglodyte@yahoo.com&hl=en&client=firefox-a


----------



## Paula (Oct 26, 2005)

DAVE M, Thanks, I understand fully, yes on the old BBS, I did enter my email address, didn't realize about the 'visible" though. My email for TUG AND USER NAME is only used for TUG,  on Timeshare Today BBS, I have a different name and email address and thats it! When we need a timeshare to rent, I place an ad on TUG but I use a different email address set up for that purpose. So thanks for the info., I will go into profile and try to change it. P.


----------

